# Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter



## geecebird (22. Apr. 2008)

Ola zusammen  

Ich habe meine Filterplanungen (Schwerkraft) mal ein weniger weiter voran schreiten lassen und bin auf der Suche nach dem passenden Siebfilter. Es sei denn, ihr ratet mir nach aktueller state of the art davon ab und "zwingt" mich einen Bogensiebfilter zu nutzen. Die eigentlichen Filterkammern sind eigentlich fertig geplant, so dass ich mir Gedanken über die Vorfilterung mache.

Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit Siebfiltern gemacht, diese käuflich erworben und kann auch über Wartung/Probleme berichten? Ich habe im Forum schon einiges über SiFi gelesen, soweit so gut. 

Ich habe aber auch bei 3-2-1 zwei Anbieter gefunden, die eine alternative zum teuren Mercedes sein könnte. Kennt jemand den ProAqua Slider von Koi Kontor? Hat jemand gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Eine Überlegung wäre auch ein Selbstbau. Hier würde ich mir die Frage stellen, ob man den Rotor wirklich braucht. Muss man nicht eh, auch mit Rotor, das Sieb von außen regelmäßig reinigen? Dann könnte man durchaus auch eine quadratische Box bauen, anstatt eine Runde mit Rotor, oder? Oder doch zu naiv gedacht? 

So, und nun bin ich gespannt auf Eure Meinungen und vor allem Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema. Danke schon vorab, für die Mühe des Schreibens


----------



## sabine71 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Sven,

ich muß mich derzeit auch mit dem Gedanken eines SIF... beschäftigen.

Quadratisch kannst du nicht machen, zuviele Schmutzecken und das Rotieren des Wassers wird verhindert.

Ohne Spülung von innen  wird nicht funktionieren. Ich habe mal ein gröberes Küchensieb benutzt, das war innerhalb von einer Stunde dicht und es kam nicht mehr genügend Wasser zur Pumpe :__ nase  und jede Stunde reinigen habe ich weder die Lust noch die Zeit zu.

Ich denke auch mal das es auf einen Selbstbau hinausläuft, aber die aus deinem Link sehen auch ganz vielversprechend aus. Mal sehen ob da jemand eine Info zu hat.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hallo ihr zwei

wenn ihr in der lage seit einen sifi selber zu bauen....
ist der trommelfilterbau doch nicht so weit entfernt.
für mich ist ein sifi ein wenig ein schmutzwühler und kam noch nie für mich in frage, ( jetzt bekomme ich zwar  aber das ist meine meiniung ) lieber ein bog-oder siebfilter.
der materialpreis je nach größe, liegt um die 400-500€ wenn es kein ferrari sein muß.
wenn man aber bedenkt, daß man dafür eine der besten vorfilterungen hat,
die es zur zeit gibt und auch noch bis zur hälfte an biofilter sparen kann,
wärs doch eine überlegung wert, oder?


----------



## geecebird (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> für mich ist ein sifi ein wenig ein schmutzwühler und kam noch nie für mich in frage



Hallo, ich kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen. Ist ein Trommelfilter etwas anderes. Ich habe zwar schon ein paar auf Messen sehen können, aber so richtig verstanden habe ich das Prinzip noch nicht. Ich habe auch noch keine Selbstbauanleitung im Netz gefunden, weder beim googlen, noch hier. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich falsche Suchbegriffe gewählt habe.:crazy

Edit: Das habe ich gefunden und weitere Links helfen zum Verstehen;o)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140/?q=trommelfilter

Aber ehrlich? Wenn ich einen Selbstbau vermeiden kann, wäre ich froh, ich habe noch genug andere Dinge am Teich und im Garten zu tun. Irgendwall will ich mal fertig werden.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hallo sven
hmm..also der link stimmt schon.
ich hatte gedacht du kennst die alle. 
also im schnelldurchgang:
der tf läuft das wasser von außen in die trommel. von da aus geht es durch einen zb. 40my sieb hindurch und wird dabei vom groben und auch feineren schmutz gesäubert. setzt sich der sieb mit schmutz zu, wird ein spülvorgang eingeleitet der den sieb  reinigt. das schöne dabei ist...das wasser wird eben bis auf 40my gesäubert und das ganze geschieht automatisch, ohne einen finger krumm zu machen. 

beim sifi kommt der schmutz und setzt sich am äußeren sieb ab. 
die spülarme laufen im innern und spülen mit druck den schmutz wieder weg. das ganze wiederholt sich solange bis er sich dann am boden absetzt. entfernt wird er erst wenn man den schmutzschieber öffnet und ihn dann ablässt. außerdem brauchst noch eine zusätzliche pumpe die die spülarme mit wasser versorgt, also hast du auch noch folgekosten.
ganz wartungsfrei sind die sifis auch nicht. soweit ich gehört habe sollte man öfters mal eine auge darauf werfen. ich will sie aber nicht nur schlecht machen...sicherlich haben sie auch vorteile gegenüber dem siebfilter zb. für den, der nicht ständig zuhause ist, oder mit dem schmutz in berührung kommen will.


----------



## geecebird (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

OK, soweit hatte ich das verstanden. Aber Folgekosten hast du doch mit dem TF, du musst ihn doch auch mir einem Motor antreiben und die Spülung muss auch betrieben werden.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hi sven

der antrieb läuft mit einem 12volt wischermotor und die spülung mit einer 4,8bar pumpe alle "je nach verschmutzung" 30-60min  in der nacht noch weniger.
die eigentliche laufzeit beträgt nicht einmal 1 minute. das ist so gering, da kommen keine 3€ im monat zusammen.



> Aber ehrlich? Wenn ich einen Selbstbau vermeiden kann, wäre ich froh, ich habe noch genug andere Dinge am Teich und im Garten zu tun. Irgendwall will ich mal fertig werden.



ich dachte ja auch nur...weil du den selbstbau erwähnt hast. 

aber eins weiß ich....ich werde wohl nie fertig werden.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> "je nach verschmutzung" 30-60min in in der nacht noch weniger.



ist dein Teichwasser in der Nacht sauberer???   

Also dann würde ich doch eine Hütte ohne Fenster um den Teich herum bauen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hi



> ist dein Teichwasser in der Nacht sauberer???
> 
> Also dann würde ich doch eine Hütte ohne Fenster um den Teich herum bauen.



ist aber so. 
das liegt daran daß meine fische nachts weniger aktiv sind. 

ob es vielleicht daran liegt, dass die wassertemperatur über nacht noch etwas fällt?


----------



## geecebird (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> der antrieb läuft mit einem 12volt wischermotor und die spülung mit einer 4,8bar pumpe alle "je nach verschmutzung" 30-60min  in der nacht noch weniger.



Jürgen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Antrieb nicht nur 30-60 Minuten läuft und sich die Trommel dauerhaft dreht. Ob nun mit 12V Motor oder mit 230V Motor, am Ende kommt es ja auch die Leistung pro Stunde (kWh) an, die den Strompreis ausmacht. Bei einem 12V Motor ist dann nur der Strom um den entsprechenden Faktor größer.  

@all:
Ich habe noch einen alten Thread gefunden, wo man auch nette Infos lesen kann. Passt also hierzu dem Thread.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3522


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hi
oki, ich habe es blöde beschrieben.... 

die spülung und die drehung der trommel schaltet sich im schnitt alle 60min einmal ein....
die spülung und drehung dauern aber nur ca.40sec.
macht als an einem tag ( 24h) keine 10min.   verstanden sven?


----------



## geecebird (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Ja, jetzt habe ich es verstanden ;o)


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,


mir fällt gerade mal auf, du erwähnst gar nicht wie dein Dreck aus dem Tf. entfernt wird. 

Wie läuft denn nun dein Tf.??

Wird/werden die Teich Pumpe/n beim Spülvorgang abgeschaltet  

Öffnet sich dann automatisch ein Schieber wo das Schmutzwasser abgelassen wird??

Denn ansonsten bleibt der Dreck ja genauso gut in deinem System bis der Zugschieber von Hand betätigt wird, wie bei den Anderen Siebfiltern auch.

Wenn dem so ist, lob ich mir ja meinen Schrägsiebfilter, denn da wird der Dreck ja nun direkt vom Wasser getrennt. 

Okay zwar nur bis 200µm aber das sollte dann reichen :smoki 

Und:



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ist aber so.
> das liegt daran daß meine fische nachts weniger aktiv sind.



Mein Siebfilter holt da übrigens Tags, wie Nachts immer so ziemlich die gleiche Menge an Dreck raus.


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

neee olli
das kostet jetzt aber schmerzensgeld....
ich beschreibe doch hier nicht nochmal den ganzen tf-bau, da wäre ich ja :crazy

wenn dann guckst du da

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140/page-4

und da

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140/page-5

und wenn du jetzt noch fragen hast dann jaaaaa


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,

meine Frage ist doch ganz einfach zu beantworten:

Wenn dein Tf gespült wird, öffnet sich dann ein Schieber das der Dreck sofort abgelassen wird??

*JA*    oder   *NEIN*  

Denn wenn du das von Hand machen musst bleibt der Dreck da trotzdem genauso lange drinne wie bei anderen Siebfiltern auch, wo du den Schieber per Hand betätigen musst 


Und dann ist da eben nur dein Sieb feiner, mehr nicht....

Also  

 Ja oder  NEIN


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hi olli 
warst wieder zu faul im link nach zu schaun. 

du entfernst nie mehr was durch die hand olli..nix mehr per hand..
du hast die beste grobfeinfilterung die es zur zeit gibt....oh mann was könnte ich dir an positives jetzt alles erzählen.


----------



## juergen-b (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

olli,

*NEIN*


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi olli
> warst wieder zu faul im link nach zu schaun.



Nein ich hab beide Seiten 4mal gelesen.  

Da steht aber Nirgendwo:
Beim Spülvorgang öffnet sich ein Schieber, so dass der Schmutz automatisch abgeleitet wird. 

Oder:

Nach den Spülvorgang verbleibt der Schmutz am Tf. -boden bis er per Schieber abgelassen wird.

Ich kann da nur dieses Bild im Beitrag finden. Wie der Schmutzablassvorgang von statten geht, wird da jedoch nicht ersichtlich beschrieben.......... 






			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> du entfernst nie mehr was durch die hand olli..nix mehr per hand..
> du hast die beste grobfeinfilterung die es zur zeit gibt....oh mann was könnte ich dir an positives jetzt alles erzählen.



Und dass geht jetzt schon wieder in Richtung unter die Gürtellinie.

Habe ich hier irgendwo erwähnt das ich nix mehr durch Handanlegen entferne  

*NEIN*


Grobfeinfilterung, das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 



Ich habe jetzt eine für mich persönlich sehr gut funktionierende Filteranlage zusammengestellt und gut isses.



Und meine Frage hat mir ja nun juergen-b Beantwortet.  

So, 

ich habe fertig!!


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

hi 

nix unter die gürtellinie olli, das war überhaupt nicht so gemeint.:shock 



> Nein ich hab beide Seiten 4mal gelesen.


wers glaubt wird se... 


> Grobfeinfilterung, das hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


stimmt...ist aber so
ein tf filtert groben und feinen schmutz gleichzeitig heraus. 


> Ich habe jetzt eine für mich persönlich sehr gut funktionierende Filteranlage zusammengestellt und gut isses.



hast du ja auch, aber an der spülung müssen wir noch arbeiten. 
es wird immer wieder was neues und besseres geben. geht mir auch ständig so...wenn ich da nur an den bodenfilter denke 




> kann da nur dieses Bild im Beitrag finden. Wie der Schmutzablassvorgang von statten geht, wird da jedoch nicht ersichtlich beschrieben



 

ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden olaf ?


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Hi Jürgen,


es geht doch. 

Bilder/Zeichnungen sagen mehr als 1000 Worte  

Ob du's nun glaubst oder nicht die in den links stehenden 20 Beiträge hab ich viermal gelesen.  

Und:



> du entfernst nie mehr was durch die hand olli..nix mehr per hand..
> du hast die beste grobfeinfilterung die es zur zeit gibt...



Dann schreib das nächste mal gleich dabei welchen bzw. wessen Fein-/Filter *du* meinst! 

Da lassen sich im Vorfeld schon so einige Missverständnisse vermeiden.


ganz nebenbei und unter uns :   Wozu gibt es neben dem Antworten Button wohl den mit Vorschau drauf.......


----------



## sabine71 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Ola zusammen
> 
> 
> Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit Siebfiltern gemacht, diese käuflich erworben und kann auch über Wartung/Probleme berichten? Ich habe im Forum schon einiges über SiFi gelesen, soweit so gut.
> ...



Wäre auch daran interessiert ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem ProAqua Slider gemacht hat.


----------



## A6er (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre auch daran interessiert ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem ProAqua Slider gemacht hat.



Ich auch bitte  
Sieht mir aber nach einem "baugleichem" Nachbau aus


----------



## geecebird (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre auch daran interessiert ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem ProAqua Slider gemacht hat.



Ich bin auch immer noch interessiert und möchte nicht gerade Beta-Tester sein


----------



## geecebird (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Siebfilter*

Öhm, keiner hier, der so ein Teil hat?!?


----------

